# Triv?



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

Triv?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Even though I can't see a ligula, the appearance is very likely Poa trivialis. There are already strong plants. Were they still relatively easy to pull out?


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

@2L8 I would not say they are easy to pull. Seem fairly well-rooted, when I pull the blades rip rather than bring the roots with. Different than my past experience w/ triv. You can see how it's top-growth is growing more quickly than the surrounding tall fescue. I have not fertilized yet this season


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks like it.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

I sent these photos along with an actual turf sample to my local Penn State extension office. Confirmed poa triv. Now to decide whether I want to try to kill at least some of it this spring. Last year I had some success doing so in a different area of the lawn w/ 3x glyphosate before re-seed. I'm a few days behind on getting that process started though.


----------

